# tuorial to connect ur mobile with pc through bt and then share the net and good speed



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2006)

Step by step instructions to get internet via bluetooth for free on your series 60 mobile.

This is totally free because i've checked my net usage on my phone account and it hasnt moved a bit. I've also took precaution and erased all the access points for my hutch GPRS so there is no way it can connect to the net through there. 

1. install a bluetooth dongle and all its drivers
2. pair computer with phone, authorize the connection and remember your computer's name that you use to pair the phone with.
3. install pc suite 

in your phone

4. go to settings->connection->access points
5. options->new access point->use default settings

connection name: (whatever you ex. bluetooth dsl)
data bearer: GPRS
Access point name: your computer's name, the same name that shows up when you pair the bluetooth with the phone.
user name: none
prompt password: no
password: none (leave alone)
authentication: secure
gateway IP add: 0.0.0.0

6. now go back and you should see the access point you just set up.
7. go back to connection settings->GPRS

GPRS connection : When needed
Access point: your computer's name, the same name that shows up when you pair the bluetooth with the phone.

8. install Opera (internet browser) 
9. turn on bluetooth and connect your phone with PC suite
10. if you've done all of these step properly you can now use the internet on your phone via bluetooth connection.
11. thank me. =]

*Note i am using a N-gage and i tried with 6600 so i'm not sure if it will work on different phones but the concept should be the same. Oh, and i'm using a belkin F8T001 bluetooth adapter. belkin works great, it has all the profiles for pc suite to work*

and if this don work then::::

First make sure that your PC Suite works with bluetooth. 

DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT!!! Just configure your mRouter to connect on the same serial port as your bluetooth usb dongle.
( BECAUSE IF YOU DO YOU WILL GET THE ERROR MAXIMUM BLUETOOTH CONNECTIONS REACHED!!!!! )

On the phone 

Download the gnubox application and install it on your phone.

*gnubox.dnsalias.org/gnubox/#download


FIRST YOU WILL HAVE TO SETUP THE CONNECTION WITH YOUR PC SO
Setting--->Connection--->GPRS--->accespoint; HERE FILL IN THE NAME OF YOUR PC!!!!!!! Do not forget this!!!!!!


Create a new Access Point on the phone ( Setting--->Connection--->Access points--->New access point--->Use default settings )

Name: Bt 
Data Bearer: GSM data (This is NOT GPRS!! you have 2 change it!!)
Dial-up number: 2222 
Username: RasUser 
Promp password: No 
Password: pass 
Gateway IP Address: 169.254.1.68 
Homepage: *www.google.com/wml 

Install gnubox.sis on your phone. 

NOW YOU PUT ON YOUR BLUETOOTH.

Run the gnubox application and select 
Options--->2box Direct--->Bluetooth.
Now the gnubox application WILL SEARCH FOR YOUR PC!!!!!
It should list the new settings and switch to a light BLUE BACKGROUND if you see this everything works ok!!!!!!

That's it! 
browse now!
Now start the game you wanna play online 
Sellect the N-gage Arena mode,
It will now ask you which accespoint to use Now select the Bt accesspoint when you want to connect and it should work fine. Happy gaming!

i tried and its workin fine..

and if u re facing any problem then ask...


and the best thing is what u know.. download a free messanger like agile messanger and u can chat in ur bed under the blanket wit all ur friends on yahoo, msn, google etc..

if u want i will give u the link.. the agile messanger is free or google to get it..

for more u can get info here and if u want to connect using cable u can use it..
*www.newlc.com/gnuBox-and-Nokia-3230.html
it also has some FAQ and u can go googling always


----------



## hanwant (Sep 3, 2006)

Good try..haven't tried yet.

Do you know how to double up the ADSL internet speed?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2006)

i think this is already known.. Btw get agilemsgr 4m www.agilemobile.com


----------

